# oneida bows



## letcher_c

thinking of trying one but dont know how complicated and dependable they are.I know they are very smooth thats why Im thinking of switching since I have a bad shoulder.What do you guys consider the best for us finger shooters?I have a 29 inch draw.


----------



## big cypress

i also am interested in this . i've been looking for one but most are 50-70 pounds and i'm shooting 42 currently . also they are silly looking and camo , i hate camo . but as for SMOOTH , that really has me intrigued . hope to read some great answers to this persons post .


----------



## BlacktailBryan

My cousin shoots an Oneida Black Eagle, with fingers. Its 60lbs and 28" DL and he loves it. I drew it back and it seems very smooth, but all I really have to compare to it is my bow which is not the smoothest in world.


----------



## cornhusker51

I shoot Oneidas now and have been since 1984. They are IMO the smoothest drawing bow around. I have shot alot of different bows and keep going back to the Oneida Eagle. They look alot more complicated than they are. No bow press needed to change string, all you need for most repairs is a set of allen wrenches.

The Black Eagle or the Lite force magnum are my personal favorites. Both can still be found most of the time on ebay or different sites. You can still find some of the older bows in plain paint, no camo. Alot of them for 100.00 or less. Good way to start for cheap and decide if you like them or not.:smile:


----------



## cornhusker51

LetcherC
If you are ever in Dunlap, stop in and I will let you try one out.:teeth:


----------



## biblethumpncop

I like mine!


----------



## Anonym

The Aeroforce is a great finger shooter, but is somewhat bulky and heavy. If you don't mind that, keep an eye out for one. They can be had fairly cheap and are excellent shooters!

If you want to spend a little more money, the Pro Eagle was Oneida's "Finger/Target" shooter. They weren't produced for very long and are somewhat hard to come by.

And, if I can make a plug as well, AREA 5150 will soon be releasing the AR5-CONSPIRACY for 2011 that has a lot of nice features with finger/target shooters specifically in mind. I don't think I can post a link, but PM me for details or google "Gulfcoast Archery" to find the home of AREA 5150...

Anonym


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Has anyone seen a draw force curve for an Oneida bow anywhere on the net?


----------



## Oneida Bows

letcher_c said:


> thinking of trying one but dont know how complicated and dependable they are.I know they are very smooth thats why Im thinking of switching since I have a bad shoulder.What do you guys consider the best for us finger shooters?I have a 29 inch draw.


Oneida Bows make great finger bows. Pm sent


----------



## IBBW

Oneida Bows said:


> Oneida Bows make great finger bows.


The AeroForce is my personal fav. Yep, they are long and heavy. They are also VERY fast and absolutely recoil free. Now days any of the older Oneidas can be built up to be trouble free. The newer ones don't have any of the past problems, I just like the longer lengths of the older models, personal preference. Don't pass them off new or old.


----------



## Harperman

IBBW said:


> The AeroForce is my personal fav. Yep, they are long and heavy. They are also VERY fast and absolutely recoil free. Now days any of the older Oneidas can be built up to be trouble free. The newer ones don't have any of the past problems, I just like the longer lengths of the older models, personal preference. Don't pass them off new or old.


.....Hey, IBBW!!!.....That is one sweet looking bow!....I'd shoot that!...Jim


----------



## redrivergar

I bought an oneida tomcat off of ebay to use for bowfishing, when it arrived it was like new. I put some bling on it and just shoot it at targets in the back yard. Very smooth, but a bit heavy. No match for my Switchback, but alot of fun! I am not starting anything between Mathews and Oneida, just my opinion!


----------



## OBE

You will really like shooting an Oneida with fingers. I have been shooting one for about 15 years. The Stealth and Black Eagles are my favorites. It is incredibly easy to work on without a bow press. You can change out a string in less than one minute. Very smooth draw. Hope you get a chance to shoot one/own one.


----------



## fingers

I shot for Oneida for a while and they do shoot sweet. I shot the Aeroforce. Jim McDonald, owner of Okie Manufacturing, shot this bow at 33lbs, holding 11lbs at full draw. He believed arrows should be at least 16 thousandths wall thickness so he shot 1816's aluminum arrows. The reason I mention all this is the man shot field rounds in the 540's. He shot it off his fingertips and his release was but a twitch. I won our state 3d twice with that bow and I never shot 3d other than that, just targets.


----------



## archer64

letcher_c said:


> thinking of trying one but dont know how complicated and dependable they are.I know they are very smooth thats why Im thinking of switching since I have a bad shoulder.What do you guys consider the best for us finger shooters?I have a 29 inch draw.


as far as a compound bow goes there is none smoother hands down. If you have a bad shoulder like i do and constantly find yourself lowering your draw weight to compensate for it i found that i could start increasing weight with my oneida. #65 lbs felt like #50 or so


----------



## Markliep

I recently got a Talon as my first compound bow & like it so much I recently set up a deal here on AT to pick up another compound fingers set up bow - coming from an oly/barebow background I wasn't too sure what to expect but I wanted a bow that allowed me more time to go over finer form points at full draw & the Oneida's come through in a big way already improving groupings in my recurve training - have found this a really easy bow to tune too - as far as smoothness there's the initial hump of getting over the cam & then it's smooth sailing - shooting 55# with a 65% let off's been great - with a 30" DL & large hands I have no problems using my AAE oly tab either as I prefer shooting split - there have been some negative comments about loudness - have got the bow to what I would call relatively quiet for a recurve using beaver balls, furniture pads under the string, limbsavers & shooting over 10gpp - not quite anywhere near my hunting ILF longbow quiet but I'm taking it turkey hunting next Spring anyway - the bows also nicely balanced & pretty light (think its about 3.5#) - in terms of accuracy no complaints either: (top) had a little 90m target shooting thread over on TT just after I got it & within a pretty short time a compound fingers newb like me could group three arrows pretty well with a bow that wasn't even properly balanced - in terms of tuning (bottom) to date have found it pretty forgiving of grouping carbons well across spines (Rt group are 400 & 500) but a bit more demanding of aluminum spine (Lt group only with 400 spine) - definite recommend - M.


----------



## JParanee

Love my Oneidas 

I am currently contemplating a new Kestral set up for fingers 

Here is a UTube vid of my SBE II


----------



## keman

Shot more than a few brands of compounds while looking for one to buy. Found my Oneida Screaming Eagle at a pawn shop for cheap cheap and picked it up just because it was $80. Even badly out of tune it felt better than anything I had shot when looking for a bow. While I am rebuilding this one, I bought a Tomcat II on EBAY. Now I want a custom AE bow for Christmas.... 

I like these bows for finger shooting. I also like the *** look folks who have never seen one drawn get when you shoot too.


----------



## rockin_johny

I have an LFM 50/70# for sale as well as 2 Aeroforce X-80's in 35/55# weight. All are short draws (25-28"). These bows are reliable and shoot awesome. They are also easy to maintain and all parts can be bought for them direct from the factory or through a few aftermarket retailers


----------

